# Human boi looking for RP (Always active)



## Grayspine (Aug 31, 2018)

Okay so I've never used this forum before so bear with me if I'm doing something wrong LOL
I was really freaked out to use this cause uhhhh SOCIALIZING IS SCARY.
Anyway,
I'm just a human boyo looking for some peeps who might wanna RP.
I'm down for descriptive stuff, as well as more casual/easier RP, really I'm game for whatever.

Theme-wise I mean, I'm just looking for peeps who wouldn't mind having someone ride on their backs or maaaybe poke around and their stanky paws. Sooomeone who likes having a rider is y'know, definitely a bonus!(The more the other person is into it is usually more fun anyway) I'm a weirdo looking for weirdos, ya feel me?

I'm pretty open to stuff soooo if you've got stuff that you'd be interested in doing or something hit me up! I'm open to ideas!(I do like to use discord primarily, by the way!)

I'm not looking for anything like... hyper-sexual. So I'm okay with suggestive themes and stuff, so long as I personally can keep my pants on ya feel me? LOL That was a weird sentence to write.
Hope I'm doing this right ;v;

I'll specify that it's totally cool with me for whoever I'm RPing with to be sexual. If you're a dragon all dressed up in latex, and that's your jam, psshh I'm all good with that. Sign me up to jump on your back ;^;


----------



## MeepOMopo (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey there, I'd be totally interested in doing an RP with you. I don't know how willing of a mount my character (who I'm playing to play as a shapeshifter) would be, but I'm sure there'll be some way of coercing him.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 4, 2018)

MeepOMopo said:


> Hey there, I'd be totally interested in doing an RP with you. I don't know how willing of a mount my character (who I'm playing to play as a shapeshifter) would be, but I'm sure there'll be some way of coercing him.



Oh alright! Sounds pretty cool to me. I'm not sure how this site works from here haha, do we switch to a PM or something? We could talk about it more there? I really know nothing about this forum ;v;


----------



## MeepOMopo (Sep 4, 2018)

I sorta am too. However I do know the system needs at least 10 posts before we cam send PMs....so there's that lmao.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 4, 2018)

MeepOMopo said:


> I sorta am too. However I do know the system needs at least 10 posts before we cam send PMs....so there's that lmao.


Ah, well then! If I go to your profile I can choose to start a conversation. Does that work?


----------



## MeepOMopo (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh, yeah. That's the PM function. Go ahead and send me one.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 8, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Okay so I've never used this forum before so bear with me if I'm doing something wrong LOL
> I was really freaked out to use this cause uhhhh SOCIALIZING IS SCARY.
> Anyway,
> I'm just a human boyo looking for some peeps who might wanna RP.
> ...



Buuump. I'm still here, always open to more peeps!


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

I hear ya as I'm the same way but people here change that.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 8, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I hear ya as I'm the same way but people here change that.


Oh? How do ya mean? c:


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Oh? How do ya mean? c:


a lot of people here are very kind and considerate and also some of them even give good tips on life experiences and also when things are going wrong they can also make you feel better. I would love to role play with you.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 8, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> a lot of people here are very kind and considerate and also some of them even give good tips on life experiences and also when things are going wrong they can also make you feel better. I would love to role play with you.


Ah! I get what you're saying. So far my experience on here has been pretty good(though I've only interacted with like two people now, but two for two is pretty good haha)
Oh really? Got any RP details you could share with me like a character you'd be playing or something? c: I'd love to know!


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

My character:  docs.google.com: Daithi the wolf


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 8, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> My character:  docs.google.com: Daithi the wolf


It could work! Any ideas on scenarios that could toss our characters together? I'm sure from my post you can kinda tell what I'm looking for so lol


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 12, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

How about me?


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 12, 2018)

The Universe said:


> How about me? View attachment 40489


Could potentially work! c: We'd have to talk it out.


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 12, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Ok


Yeah, just uh, send me a IM or something XD


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

Hm?


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 15, 2018)

Bump! 
Still always looking for peeps! ;v;


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

hey. I would be interested if you are up for it? Do you have discord/ a discord group for this?


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> hey. I would be interested if you are up for it? Do you have discord/ a discord group for this?


I don't have a group, but I do got my solo account.
But before that give me some details if you wouldn't mind. I'd like to hear about your character and stuff! Or if you have any ideas for RP related to my post of course xD


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Well given it would only work for RP related to macro. Would you be alright with that? Or would you rather ride just a standard mouse anthro? (Neither is an option)


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> Well given it would only work for RP related to macro. Would you be alright with that? Or would you rather ride just a standard mouse anthro? (Neither is an option)


Ah, fair enough! The macro stuff has never really been my forte in truth.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Ah, fair enough! The macro stuff has never really been my forte in truth.


Macro is an acquired taste if I have ever seen one so no worries there.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> Macro is an acquired taste if I have ever seen one so no worries there.


Yeah, makes sense! Hope you find someone to RP with though c:


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

thanks. you to


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Okay so I've never used this forum before so bear with me if I'm doing something wrong LOL
> I was really freaked out to use this cause uhhhh SOCIALIZING IS SCARY.
> Anyway,
> I'm just a human boyo looking for some peeps who might wanna RP.
> ...


Yay


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

Imma bump again.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


Hi there.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I’m in


Ah, so you're interested based on my post I made? Did you have something specific in mind or? C:


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Do you have a fetish


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Ah, so you're interested based on my post I made? Did you have something specific in mind or? C:


Adventure


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Adventure


Ah, okay. Well uh, I'd need a bit more info than that XD 
What's sorts of things are you wanting out of this RP?


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Ah, okay. Well uh, I'd need a bit more info than that XD
> What's sorts of things are you wanting out of this RP?


Action


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Action


Well uh, I'm not quite following XD I'm not sure if what you're looking for matches what my original post said. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Ah, okay. Well uh, I'd need a bit more info than that XD
> What's sorts of things are you wanting out of this RP?


Fun


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Well uh, I'm not quite following XD I'm not sure if what you're looking for matches what my original post said. Unless I'm mistaken.


Some fun


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Some fun


Oh, alright. So you're into the stuff in my original post?


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Oh, alright. So you're into the stuff in my original post?


Yes


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

So where are we going to do this


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Yes


Ah, well alright! Then I suppose we can give it a shot!


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Ah, well alright! Then I suppose we can give it a shot!


Yay


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> So where are we going to do this


Well, what do you normally use? We could do a private message on here, or move to discord or something.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Well, what do you normally use? We could do a private message on here, or move to discord or something.


I could start a conversation


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Well, what do you normally use? We could do a private message on here, or move to discord or something.


Private message is fine


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Started conversation with you


----------



## Crescento (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello! I'd be interested on roleplaying with you. PM your Discord and we can talk it over there and see what ideas and whatnots we can do!


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 19, 2018)

Crescento said:


> Hello! I'd be interested on roleplaying with you. PM your Discord and we can talk it over there and see what ideas and whatnots we can do!


Hi there! I wouldn't mind hearing a bit more about you first, if you wouldn't mind! : D Maybe you could send me a PM with some info about your character and if you've got an RP idea feel free to fill me in!


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Sep 24, 2018)

Yo, I'm down for this kinda shit. You still looking for people, mate?


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 24, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> Yo, I'm down for this kinda shit. You still looking for people, mate?


Yup! I'm always looking for new RP partners!
Diiiid you have something specific in mind? Like uh, a scenario or something?
Also got a character in particular you'd use?


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi buddy


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Sep 24, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Yup! I'm always looking for new RP partners!
> Diiiid you have something specific in mind? Like uh, a scenario or something?
> Also got a character in particular you'd use?


Always a sucker for anything fantasy, adventure, or anything fantastical. But I also love more chill rps. Kinda like building up a world with an rp partner in mind, based off of what we both like. So, question is, what is something you'd like to do? And I'm just gonna use my rooster character, Rococo. I'll post up my ref. sheet, let me know if you'd rather me play a different character.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 25, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> Always a sucker for anything fantasy, adventure, or anything fantastical. But I also love more chill rps. Kinda like building up a world with an rp partner in mind, based off of what we both like. So, question is, what is something you'd like to do? And I'm just gonna use my rooster character, Rococo. I'll post up my ref. sheet, let me know if you'd rather me play a different character.


Oh yeah? Fair enough, I hear ya!
Well for me personally my interests are pretty much what my original post said, the stuff about riding and paws and whatnot else. I'd like to think that I'm fairly open to anything honestly! 
Do you have other characters that you'd be willing to use? Just curious! : D


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello buddy


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Sep 25, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Oh yeah? Fair enough, I hear ya!
> Well for me personally my interests are pretty much what my original post said, the stuff about riding and paws and whatnot else. I'd like to think that I'm fairly open to anything honestly!
> Do you have other characters that you'd be willing to use? Just curious! : D


Yeah! Of course! Got a few human characters, maybe one or two very specific humanoid species from some shows, A bull character, peacock wyvern, two argonians,  a Cathay-raht, a shark-dragon hybrid, and a mouse. Usually, these are just characters I made up on the spot and liked enough to develop more, so I'm very flexible in creating new characters; human, anthro, and mixed alike.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 29, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> Yeah! Of course! Got a few human characters, maybe one or two very specific humanoid species from some shows, A bull character, peacock wyvern, two argonians,  a Cathay-raht, a shark-dragon hybrid, and a mouse. Usually, these are just characters I made up on the spot and liked enough to develop more, so I'm very flexible in creating new characters; human, anthro, and mixed alike.


Hey! Sorry for such a super late reply. Life kinda got in the way for a few days haha!
Still interested in trying something here! Maybe we can switch to PMs and figure something out! You mentioned being flexible in making new characters, and it could be neat to play around with that idea given my sort of weird likes in RP and whatnot! : D


----------



## Universe (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a discord if you’re interested the Universe#9288


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 30, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey! Still looking for an RP partner?


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 2, 2018)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Hey! Still looking for an RP partner?


Hey there!
Yeah, I'm kinda always looking for new RP partners if you're interested! c: Something about the post interest ya?


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 2, 2018)

bump


----------



## Universe (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey buddy what’s your discord


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 5, 2018)

bump cause I'm still active lol


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 11, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 16, 2018)

BuMp


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 18, 2018)

Imma keep bumpin this til I die I guess lol


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 22, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 28, 2018)

BUMP!


----------



## Grayspine (Oct 31, 2018)

Bump ;__;


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Grayspine (Nov 10, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## Grayspine (Nov 28, 2018)

I'll bump this again, why not!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2018)

You have bumped enough times you encountered a wild Grizzly Dog.
I wouldn't mind an RP like this; But that's assuming you'd like to ride a half grizzly and half dog.


----------



## Grayspine (Nov 28, 2018)

Haha! My bumps finally started an encounter! xD
But yeah, that sounds like it cooould be interesting. Lets talk it over in a private message or something! : D


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Haha! My bumps finally started an encounter! xD
> But yeah, that sounds like it cooould be interesting. Lets talk it over in a private message or something! : D


Well yeah, didn't you know every bump has a 0.08% chance of encountering a wild Grizzly Dog?


----------



## Grayspine (Nov 29, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Well yeah, didn't you know every bump has a 0.08% chance of encountering a wild Grizzly Dog?


Haha, I didn't know! But now I do!


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2018)

hello buddy


----------



## Grayspine (Nov 29, 2018)

The Universe said:


> hello buddy


hey there!


----------



## Grayspine (Dec 19, 2018)

Guuueesss I'll bump this thing again!


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Grayspine (Dec 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


Heyo there!


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Universe (Jan 6, 2019)

You still want to role play with me because you haven’t responded to my conversation


----------



## Universe (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello


----------



## BlitzBot (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Universe (Jan 9, 2019)

You want to role play with me


----------



## BlitzBot (Jan 9, 2019)

Sure.


----------



## Universe (Jan 9, 2019)

Yayyyyy dm me


----------



## Universe (Jan 9, 2019)

I started a conversation with you


----------



## Grayspine (May 6, 2019)

Eh, might as well bump after all this time, eh? lol


----------



## Zehlua (May 7, 2019)

Sure, I'll rp with you. Lately I like roleplaying as my seahorse crow babby


----------



## NotSafeForCat (May 12, 2019)

Hello
This might be interesting? I'm not exactly sure what you are looking for, though. Something more like a domestic horse, or are you trying to tame some wild dragon ?


----------



## Grayspine (May 20, 2019)

NotSafeForCat said:


> Hello
> This might be interesting? I'm not exactly sure what you are looking for, though. Something more like a domestic horse, or are you trying to tame some wild dragon ?


Hey there! Sorry for a late reply, haha!
Honestly I don't have anything too specific in mind! Was more so interested to see what people would come to the table with for these RPs! c:


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello! Are you still looking for RP friends? 

Rather long in the body and two tails but very eager for a companion to scratch the spots I can't reach. XD


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 20, 2019)

Gonna bump this cause I haven’t in ages lol


----------



## Grayspine (Nov 14, 2019)

I'll bump this cause why not. Anyone alive out here? Haha help me pls


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello


----------

